# First taste of track day



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

So as the title states I had my first taste of the Nürburgring, and I'm hooked! I don't know why I didn't try this sooner. My car is fairly stock, just a set of coilovers, an Apex'I cat back, de-cat, and red stuff pads with slotted and drilled rotors. 

I drove super cautiously because I haven't really done much of an inspection aside from the quick stuff I can check in my driveway (ball joints, wheel bearings, things like that). What does everyone recommend as first upgrades? I have wider wheels and tires waiting to be installed in the spring, and a set of braided brake hoses and motul rbf 600 ready to go on. Not real sure what else is deemed necessary. 

I have searched and there are tons of recommendations for an oil cooler, which I am trying to sort, but I was looking at all the different options for control arms, camber arms, and stuff like that. I know my alignment has to be off from lowering it, even though I took it to an alignment shop. I've lowered cars in the past and they can be a pain to correct without additional parts. I guess my main question is, are most brands of camber and control arms decent quality? And what other suspension components would you recommend I upgrade to compliment the coilovers?


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

Totally forgot, I have an R32.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Not red is it? White wheels?


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

Nope. Silver with an unpainted bumper... having a hard time finding the right color. Motip and dupont gI've multiple part numbers for kl0 ersevere:


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

That is not the smilie I put on my phone... cmon mobile


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I was out there 28th-02nd and spotted a red 32. Think I've seen it before though.

Who was your trackday with?


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

I was there on the 2nd. Didn't see any skylines but a ton of GTRs. I went with a buddy who got 4 laps for Xmas last year and needed to use them before they expired


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

I travelled home mid morning on 2nd, via Spa and Ypres.

You didn't do a trackday then, you did normal tourist laps.

FYI, current lap tickets are valid until Dec 31 2017.


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

Oh I didn't know there was a difference... is there less people on a track day? Separate requirements?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

skylineboi said:


> Oh I didn't know there was a difference...


Erm, .....wow, really? :nervous:

A trackday on the Nordschliefe is like any other trackday, Silverstone, Brands, wherever. Sign on, briefings, flags, etc.

Tourist days - most evenings and weekend days - are where the road is open to the public and you pay for each entry onto what is effectively an unmarked, two lane, one way, toll road. German rules of the road apply. You are also essentially uninsured.

I assume you didn't see/read/watch any of the numerous signs/warnings/video?

Here you go ...


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

Ok the was an ignorant statement... Yes I know there is a difference, I should have asked whatthe difference is. Sorry sometimes I wonder if going to school is benificial or if it's hindering my brain's functionality for things that matter. I guess I should come back on a normal track day some time. It was my first experience driving on a track of any sorts so I'm kinda learning all this as I go... I'm the only one in my family that enjoys racing... or just cars in general, so I'm a noob when it omes to all these events. I'll be 30 in a month and my first car show was 2 years ago.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Do some track days in the UK first until you get to know the car, mate.

Then decide if you want to go out to Ring and do some TF.

It is increasingly difficult (but not impossible) for noobs to get on trackdays on the Nordschleife because of the problems they cause.


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

I live in Germany so coming to the UK would be a bit out of the way. Lol. I'll just have to find a different track to get my feet wet.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Loads in Germany/Holland/France. 

If you're on German insurance, TF is less of a problem.


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

Yea... I'm looking for some now. Found a group called pistenheads, their calendar says free track day in a bunch of places but then you click on the registration form and it says "member price" 395 euro... but that includes in car instruction. I have no idea how much this typically costs but I certainly hope it isn't 400 bucks every time I wanna go drive.


----------



## philo (Sep 4, 2013)

FYI, current lap tickets are valid until Dec 31 2017. [/QUOTE]

ive returned with 11 laps
where did you find this ?


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

I was told they are good for one year from the date of purchase. I'm sure you could call the information center and ask.


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

philo said:


> ive returned with 11 laps
> where did you find this ?


Capricorn changed the one year system when they took over a couple of years ago. I also had an old lap ticket from April '15 which I used last week. The guys in the ticket office confirmed it.


----------



## philo (Sep 4, 2013)

thanks for that
I will keep them foe easter


----------



## Alex Rodriguez (Nov 1, 2015)

One day I will experience this


----------



## skylineboi (Feb 21, 2016)

If you get the chance do it! It's a pretty amazing track. Not a lot of Americans can say they have driven it with their own, personal car.


----------

